# Trail barn



## equineshari (May 2, 2007)

I'm looking for a similar barn in Phoenix, AZ. I'd like something around the foothills (we have a lot of preserves / parks here) so I wouldn't have to trailer everywhere just to get some nice long trail rides in.

Around here I'd probably pay up to that -- but that does seem a little high. Do they have anything "special" that they offer? How clean are the stalls, what kind of stalls, etc?


----------

